# Watching Ice Hockey



## Oaken (Dec 12, 2014)

Any expats know how I can watch WHL and NHL over here? I'm really starting to miss watching the hockey.


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

NHL is on Foxtel


----------



## Oaken (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks, I found out though that you can stream it all though the NHL Gamecentre for 50USD a Season and they have apps for Ipads etc


----------



## frankiejo (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah, Gamecentre is awesome, did you end up going for it?


----------

